
Regex Woes - kirubakaran
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/The-Clbuttic-Mistake-.aspx
======
TheTarquin
I was reading a forum post a few weeks ago that referred to the decocker on a
certain model of handgun. It was, of course, helpfully filtered to become the
"de __ __er".

